# RT 86 with Gen 1 Hammerheads for sale 183



## unclesticky (Mar 26, 2015)

Selling my Atomic RT 86 tele skis. I mounted them up with an older pair of Hammerheads, in great shape. 
I'll even through in a pair of custom cut skins with them. Great deal on a pretty sweet setup, back country ready. 
$250 plus shipping. Located in Reno, so your cost will depend on where you're at.


----------

